# SQUIDGIES VS GULP...



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi all.

Just wanting to know, does anybody know why in any given tackle outlet that there is an abundance of 
Gulps vs the amount of Squidgies on the shelves.There seems to be 3 pkts of Gulps to 1 pkt squidgies.
would it be that the Gulps are more popular over the Squidgies?

Maybe its a marketing thing,or that Gulp have a bigger range.

Would like to hear your thoughts.

Cheers..

Toots.


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

That's marketing. I more like Squigy cos its no stinky juice.


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

i like both, =) when one dont work i use the other, but i do notice that gulp's juice goes everywhere... maybe i'm just not sealing them properly...


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Its mainly up to personal choice as they both do work. I prefer the Gulps as I use minnows a lot of the time but I like the squidgy wrigglers and the smaller critter types.

Cheers James


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

For me its squidgies simply because the wriglers and critters catch me alot of fish . they are half the price of gulps .AND at least u can use ALL of the squidgies in the packet .

im sick of spending $11 on gulps only to find that half of them are useless . there good but there not worth it .gulp shrimps are my favourite gulps BUT ive caught just as many fish on wriglers so for me theres no comparison .

craig


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure it's because gulp sells better then squidgies. Not saying they are a better product, and it might just be my imagination, but in competition result pages gulps seem to feature more prominently, and gulp has a huge reputation as easy fish catchers. My opinion though, I like the non-mess of squidgies.

Its amazing how much of the soft plastic market these two dominate in Aus. Good marketing from both sides.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Its the gulp juice , it just tastes so nice . :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I have never/will never buy Gulp because I can't stand the sight of those w4nkers pictured in fishing mags with the fancy schmancy shirts that look like they've never had fish guts on them! Almost as unconvincing as insurance salesmen who wear RM WIlliams boots.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> I have never/will never buy Gulp because I can't stand the sight of those w4nkers pictured in fishing mags with the fancy schmancy shirts that look like they've never had fish guts on them! Almost as unconvincing as insurance salesmen who wear RM WIlliams boots.


 Get used to it, it's a sign of the times, they all wear the fancy shirts nowdays. The bastards can fish too 8)


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll go for gulp shaky shads. They just catch fish. I think it depends what you're targetting and where you fish. On the reefs here the squidgies come into their own but I just love the gulp shads.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

The other week i was at one of those info nights and the speaker was sponsored by gulp and didnt hold back by saying he even puts the squidgie x factor on his gulps, says it all i think. ;-)


----------



## CroMagnon (Jun 23, 2010)

i dont use Gulps cause of the time I picked my nose after using them, could smell them all day after that.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> .
> 
> im sick of spending $11 on gulps only to find that half of them are useless .
> 
> craig


Agreed,I opened a packet of nuclear chicken Gulps on Saturday only to find that most of them had bent tails and would not swim properly.


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

i am a squidgie man all the way flick baits to me are the best little lure u can get your hands on, on the other hand my best mates a massive gulp man and u could never sway him.
after fishing with him for yrs and both of us sticking to our chosen lures, i have to say there is no difference in the amount of fish either of us caught, i really dont think the fish care what brand you use in fact i have formed the opinion that lure design is in fact designed to attract fisherman more these days than they are to attract actual fish :shock:

boyd


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Squidgys definetly, no mess, for me they catch more fish and slot toughervthan gulps

I've also never had a Squidgy come out of the packet deformed as many of the gulps do

They are also alot cheaper ( 4-5 dollars from my soft plastic retailer)


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

POWERBAITS!!!


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

im a huge fan of gulp! 2in shrimp, however they need to get their sh%t together and adress the deformity issues. otherwise i'll convert to squidgys. probably should anyway coz some of my fishing mates get great results with squidgys. its very much a holden/ford debate this one.


----------



## ifishwithhim (Jun 27, 2010)

CroMagnon said:


> i dont use Gulps cause of the time I picked my nose after using them, could smell them all day after that.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

sarod420 said:


> POWERBAITS!!!


X2

but if its strictly gulp V squidgies then squidgies rule.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> I can't stand the sight of those w4nkers pictured in fishing mags with the fancy schmancy shirts that look like they've never had fish guts on them!


Barrabundy, you'll be pleased to know: Just the other day I was speaking to a highly respected fishing personality who is currently working on a range of fishing apparel that boasts a fashion perspective that falls well outside the currently available and sometimes tasteless, pro circuit, sport jock range of fishing attire. Another guy, Haynsie (on this forum) has created some shirts that sport creative fishing related graphics and unoffensive use of slogans that incorporate the respectful use of color and fashion. (I'm not affiliated) http://www.outcast.com.au/shirts.html


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Sqidgies all the way..... though i have noticed that the wriggler bloodwom's colour has slightly changed and the tails are slightly different lately..... anyone else noticed??

Bring back the originals...... 










*****


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah same i noticed that but thought maybe just a weird packet


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Samboman said:


> Sqidgies all the way..... though i have noticed that the wriggler bloodwom's colour has slightly changed and the tails are slightly different lately..... anyone else noticed??
> 
> Bring back the originals......
> 
> ...


*****,

just had a huge back and forward with Dunphy Tackle Australia about the quality of the newer generation Squidgies... They're soft and not anywhere as durable... Had a trip out to the local dam and casting usually had tails rip off and the jig heads rip through the body... Sent a few e-mails and it go back n forth about the current 'soft squidgie issue' and then a care package landed on my door step... The total of Squidgies was a snip less than $300 worth for nada... The problem is that the packets of Squidgies are those that I am complaining about - soft and not anywhere as durable as the origionals... Oh and ill touch on the issue that you brang up with colour... Have a look at the picture below... Origional on the left and new soft crappy ones on the right.

Now my problem is squidgies are the better option due to being dry, but now are 1/3'rd the strength of the origional rubber solution. So now I have my origional stocks of good squidgies and a box worth $300 of super soft useless squidgies...

So maybe someone wants to trade some squidgies for some HB's???

Cheers

Andrew


----------

